# OK..Now that the ads down..Who scored THIS awesomeness..??



## bikesnbuses (May 23, 2015)

Congrats to whoever did..I am in Atlanta until tomorrow but couldnt get there in time....WOW!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2015)

Dang! Wouldn't mind having that ol' girl myself. Looks like a '36.


----------



## jkent (May 23, 2015)

Very rare handle bar battery tube! exciting. So where was this listed?
JKent


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 23, 2015)

Where was it at? Hiding?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 23, 2015)

One decked out Colson.......WOW!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 23, 2015)

It was 1.5 hours north of Atlanta..I'm in Atlanta right now..couldn't make it..was attending my nieces graduation..


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 23, 2015)

I just hope this doesn't get raped of all its cool-ness


----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> It was 1.5 hours north of Atlanta..I'm in Atlanta right now..couldn't make it..was attending my nieces graduation..




Is that. Silver king/ wingbar seat?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 23, 2015)

Troxel toolbox seat, Delta hornlight, battery tube handlebars. Someone was really special to find this on Christmas morning!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 23, 2015)

Damn, What were they asking for it? Did you ever talk to the sellers. I'd hate be stuck at a graduation ceremony knowing that could be slipping through my fingers.


----------

